#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Lançamento de Firmware beta para Família WOM 5000 – Versão 6.1 - Beta2

## Suporte Intelbras

Descrição:
A versão 6.1 - BETA2 está em fase de desenvolvimento e foi disponibilizada em caráter experimental para que os usuários pudessem utilizar novas funções, testar alterações e, eventualmente, reportar bugs.

Devido as melhorias realizadas no IPOLL, é de extrema importância que todos os equipamentos conectados na BaseStation sejam atualizados!

Melhorias:

» Melhoria no modo AP, onde quando modulação está fixa, todos os equipamentos SISOs aparecem na interface com a modulação de MIMO;
» Melhoria no Ipoll para evitar erro de sequência;
» Melhoria no Firmware em relação ao acesso WEB por HTTPS;
» Melhoria no Site Survey quando não mostrava resultado Site Survey quando conectado remotamente e utilizando Mozilla FireFox;
» Melhoria onde gateway IPv6 na tela status ficava em branco;
» Melhoria onde não validava campo de IP ao adicionar regra no Firewall;
» Melhoria em conexão em N quando existem equipamentos com Ipoll ou Airmax operando no mesmo canal;
» Melhoria no Log de erro na inicialização do dnsmasq;
» Melhoria onde não validava campo de IP ao adicionar regra no Firewall. Ajustada para aceitar 0.0.0.0/0;
» Melhoria no resultado do Site survey na página ocultando botão e mostrando mensagem de atualização da lista**;

Notas:

» Afim de deixarmos o equipamento com suas políticas de firewall da forma padrão, como também para não causar dificuldades ao usuário ao utilizá-lo, foi retirado algumas opções do firewall nas quais estavam obsoletas;
» 
» ** No SiteSurvey foi implementado o cache dos equipamentos encontrados no momento da inicialização, onde quando clicar na aba “Site Survey” ele irá primeiramente mostrar o cache, e caso queira a informação atualizada, devesse clicar no botão atualizar, que irá varrer todo o meio. Neste processo irá levar mais tempo para atualizar a lista de bases encontradas, como também pode cair a conexão e as vezes trocar o IP do equipamento caso o servidor PPPoE não mantenha o IP do cliente após sua desconexão;
» A versão para equipamentos SiSo não possuem:

» Módulo AP

Para efetuar o download acesse o link abaixo:
http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=1036&t=57305

----------


## EdsonLima

Bem fiz a atualização em uma WomMimo e ela travou de vez do nada , sempre atualizei normalmente , o pior que nem setado ip consigo acessar o equipamento , travou de vez o equipamento , bom pensar bem antes de atualizar , espero retorno do suporte da Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bem fiz a atualização em uma WomMimo e ela travou de vez do nada , sempre atualizei normalmente , o pior que nem setado ip consigo acessar o equipamento , travou de vez o equipamento , bom pensar bem antes de atualizar , espero retorno do suporte da Intelbras


Prezado EdsonLima, bom dia!

Por favor, nos informe dois telefones de contato, para que nossa equipe possa verificar o que ocorreu com seu equipamento.

Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## EdsonLima

Fone (44) 97721264 ou (44) 99902716 Edson

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Fone (44) 97721264 ou (44) 99902716 Edson


Prezado EdsonLima, bom dia!

Estramos em tratativa com o cliente, sobre seu equipamento.

Equipe Intelbras

----------


## juniorbin

> Descrição:
> A versão 6.1 - BETA2 está em fase de desenvolvimento e foi disponibilizada em caráter experimental para que os usuários pudessem utilizar novas funções, testar alterações e, eventualmente, reportar bugs.
> 
> Devido as melhorias realizadas no IPOLL, é de extrema importância que todos os equipamentos conectados na BaseStation sejam atualizados!
> 
> Melhorias:
> 
> » Melhoria no modo AP, onde quando modulação está fixa, todos os equipamentos SISOs aparecem na interface com a modulação de MIMO;
> » Melhoria no Ipoll para evitar erro de sequência;
> ...



Para nossa infelicidade o PPPoE continua desconectando e não conecta mais, até o cliente tirar o equipamento da tomada e ligar novamente.

----------


## juniorbin

Bom gente, como se trata de um firmware beta e estamos testando para reportarmos os bugs, vou também relatar as inúmeras melhorias que encontrei nessa versão, depois de atualizar todos os equipamentos, minhas Bases não reiniciaram mais, a rede mudou completamente o desempenho ficando muito melhor e muito mais rápida com o Ipoll ativado, o único problema encontrado foi com o PPPoE, mais a equipe da Intelbras estão trabalhando e fazendo contato até a noite para pegar os arquivos de logs e encontra o mais rápido possível uma solução para o problema.

----------


## jmathayde

O ipoll ta funcionando legal mesmo , na versao anterior dava lentidao , ping alto , estou usando sem ipoll , alguem esta com sucesso ?

----------


## meyknho

@*Suporte Intelbras* @*FMANDU* @*NielsonPadilha* @*juniorbin* @*pazini* @*Nks*


Desde de o lançamento dessa nova firmware BETA eu venho testando o IPOLL em todas as minhas bases e cheguei a seguinte conclusão:


1º Tráfego individual por cliente subiu drasticamente, antes não conseguia nada além de 1MB, hoje estou conseguindo entregar a banda total ao meu assinante.


2º Processamento da Base Station, está estável, pois sempre ficava em 100%.


3º Tempo de Resposta (Latência), também foi melhorado nessa versão, a latência caiu bastante. 


4º Desconexões do PPPoE, isso era problema que deixava inviável a utilização do IPOLL com os WOM 5000, não tive mais desconexões.


Abaixo algumas imagens...

BASE STATION




MIKROTIK



CLIENTE DA BASE





Espero que todos tenham a mesma experiencia que eu tive!

Boa Sorte a todos.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> @*Suporte Intelbras* @*FMANDU* @*NielsonPadilha* @*juniorbin* @*pazini* @*Nks*
> 
> 
> Desde de o lançamento dessa nova firmware BETA eu venho testando o IPOLL em todas as minhas bases e cheguei a seguinte conclusão:
> 
> 
> 1º Tráfego individual por cliente subiu drasticamente, antes não conseguia nada além de 1MB, hoje estou conseguindo entregar a banda total ao meu assinante.
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui ainda não tive boa experiência com ipoll. Estou usando somente em um ap e vira e mexe ele desconecta o povo da base. Os demais aps o AP fica desconectando alguns clientes com muita freguência. Eu particularmente desistir de mexer com isso.

Vou deixar como tá e assim que possível troco intelbras por mikrotik.

Abraços 

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## FMANDU

Aqui finalmente consegui manter a estabilidade com os wom, já subi outra base com ipoll ativo.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## haragonet

Aqui finalmente o Ipoll está funcionando como sempre deveria, a latência baixou bastante e acabaram as desconexões pppoe até o momento. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Aqui ainda não tive boa experiência com ipoll. Estou usando somente em um ap e vira e mexe ele desconecta o povo da base. Os demais aps o AP fica desconectando alguns clientes com muita freguência. Eu particularmente desistir de mexer com isso.
> 
> Vou deixar como tá e assim que possível troco intelbras por mikrotik.
> 
> Abraços 
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha.

Lamentamos a sua decisão, o que para nós, foi uma surpresa, pois viemos acompanhado o desenvolvimento do seu provedor com os nossos equipamentos desde julho de 2015. Nos colocamos à disposição para lhe auxiliar sempre que necessário caso volte a trabalhar com os nossos produtos.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## pazini

Boa Tarde bom quero dizer que estou satisfeito com meus equipamentos Intelbras, possuo 5 Base APC 5M 90+ e 1 APC 5M90 operando em modo IPOLL e tenho aproximadamente uns 200 clientes misturados WOM 5000 SISO e MIMO. Estou usando os últimos firmwares nos equipamentos. Ja sofri bastante mas na realidade era tudo questão de conhecimento em configurações e instalações. Não trabalho com PPOE, trabalho somente DHCP antenas recebendo IP do servidor BRAZILFW. Futuramente quero mudar todos clientes SISO para WOM MIMO e tirar meu PTP duas Argrid M5 por duas APC 5M18. Abraço a todos qualquer duvida estamos ai a disposição para compartilhar conhecimento e aprendizagem.

----------


## teknando

Sobre as desconexão do PPPoE, Eu estou com Up time de 6 dias sem cair a conexão, graça a um amigo de um grupo do What que me recomendou em baixar a potência do AP (APC 5M-90+) e ir ajustando ele e as CPE (Wom 5000i e Mimo) pra obter o melhor sinal com baixa potência, pronto todos estão com sinal na casa de -55 a -61 em uma area de 1700km, uma maravilha esse APC 5M-90+ :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

Foi assim que resolvi as desconexão do PPPoE, esta tudo ok ate o momento apesar de der so 11 clientes mas não tenho o que reclamar.

----------


## Nks

Aqui ja completei 1 ano com intelbras e iPoll ativo! Tudo linha +

ja estou com 10 APCs+ rodando, mais de 300 wom todas mimo de 14dbi, estou muito satisfeito com a intelbras! Estou comprando na route66, todas wom que deu problema tive troca imediata!!! RMA 1000% melhor que a ubiquiti, q por sinal nao tem RMA no Brasil!

Teve APC que cheguei a colocar 70 wom simultanea, porem o ping nao ficou legal!!!
Recomendo que trabalhem com 40 a 50 simultaneo por apc, nao passar de 50 clientes!

Agora vou fazer o primeiro ponto a ponto usando APC, eh curto, apenas 14km, vamos ver se vai superar o rocket, acredito que sim, pois as APC passa mais pacotes por segundo do que o rocket, exceto os rockets novos, o da linha titanium esses passam bastantes pacotes por segundo!!! porem sao mais caros!!!!

A intelbras veio pra ajudar os WISP, onde vc cosegue comprar uma CPE MIMO 2x2, com 14dbi de ganho, compativel com TDMA por menos de 200 reais??? E ainda da pra comprar pelo BNDES e tudo com nota fiscal e garantia!!!!! Mes passado cheguei a pagar 187 reais na wom mimo, la na route66!!!

[]´s que venha agora o ipoll2 na linha intelbras!!!! kkkkk

PS: A intelbras poderia disponibilizar um OLT GEPON, pois a GPON dela esta bem salgadinha!! Gostaria de usar apenas intelbras na linha optica, hj ainda estou usando ONU xingling GEPON, o preco eh bom, mais a garantia eh ZERO!!!!

PS2: Bom o BNDES ultimamente que nao esta legal, reduzindo os limites!!!!
Vai BRASIL IL IL IL, como vamos comprar OLT GPON da intelbras de custo em torno de 20 mil reais, com o BNDES reduzindo o limite de todo mundo!!!!???? Fica dificil!!!

----------


## FMANDU

Eu cheguei a criticar muito a intelbras por causa do ipoll, mas vejo um esforço muito grande da equipe técnica e suporte. Desde o lançamento da versão 6, consegui estabilizar os wom com algumas manipulações dos mcs em ambos, voltei a comprar e a ativar uma nova base. Só acho que eles deveriam ter um cpe de maior ganho e começar a enxergar a linha ac, pelo menos para Ptp com os APC Ac da ligowave.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## teknando

> 1700 KM ou 1,7KM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


Ops foi mau 
1.700M

----------


## Nks

@*teknando*
Tenho wom aqui a 3Km com sinal de -59db, acho muito por ser 14dbi a wom!
Na APC deixo 24dbm no maximo, essa no caso, esta a 24dbm na APC.
@*FMANDU* 
concordo, linha ac com preco justo!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*meyknho* Esse mtu você que setou 1492?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Descrição:
A versão 6.1 - BETA2 está em fase de desenvolvimento e foi disponibilizada em caráter experimental para que os usuários pudessem utilizar novas funções, testar alterações e, eventualmente, reportar bugs.

Devido as melhorias realizadas no IPOLL, é de extrema importância que todos os equipamentos conectados na BaseStation sejam atualizados!

Melhorias:

» Melhoria no modo AP, onde quando modulação está fixa, todos os equipamentos SISOs aparecem na interface com a modulação de MIMO;
» Melhoria no Ipoll para evitar erro de sequência;
» Melhoria no Firmware em relação ao acesso WEB por HTTPS;
» Melhoria no Site Survey quando não mostrava resultado Site Survey quando conectado remotamente e utilizando Mozilla FireFox;
» Melhoria onde gateway IPv6 na tela status ficava em branco;
» Melhoria onde não validava campo de IP ao adicionar regra no Firewall;
» Melhoria em conexão em N quando existem equipamentos com Ipoll ou Airmax operando no mesmo canal;
» Melhoria no Log de erro na inicialização do dnsmasq;
» Melhoria onde não validava campo de IP ao adicionar regra no Firewall. Ajustada para aceitar 0.0.0.0/0;
» Melhoria no resultado do Site survey na página ocultando botão e mostrando mensagem de atualização da lista**;

Notas:

» Afim de deixarmos o equipamento com suas políticas de firewall da forma padrão, como também para não causar dificuldades ao usuário ao utilizá-lo, foi retirado algumas opções do firewall nas quais estavam obsoletas;
» 
» ** No SiteSurvey foi implementado o cache dos equipamentos encontrados no momento da inicialização, onde quando clicar na aba “Site Survey” ele irá primeiramente mostrar o cache, e caso queira a informação atualizada, devesse clicar no botão atualizar, que irá varrer todo o meio. Neste processo irá levar mais tempo para atualizar a lista de bases encontradas, como também pode cair a conexão e as vezes trocar o IP do equipamento caso o servidor PPPoE não mantenha o IP do cliente após sua desconexão;
» A versão para equipamentos SiSo não possuem:

» Módulo AP

Para efetuar o download acesse o link abaixo:
http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewtopic.php?f=1036&t=57305

----------


## EdsonLima

Bem fiz a atualização em uma WomMimo e ela travou de vez do nada , sempre atualizei normalmente , o pior que nem setado ip consigo acessar o equipamento , travou de vez o equipamento , bom pensar bem antes de atualizar , espero retorno do suporte da Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bem fiz a atualização em uma WomMimo e ela travou de vez do nada , sempre atualizei normalmente , o pior que nem setado ip consigo acessar o equipamento , travou de vez o equipamento , bom pensar bem antes de atualizar , espero retorno do suporte da Intelbras


Prezado EdsonLima, bom dia!

Por favor, nos informe dois telefones de contato, para que nossa equipe possa verificar o que ocorreu com seu equipamento.

Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## EdsonLima

Fone (44) 97721264 ou (44) 99902716 Edson

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Fone (44) 97721264 ou (44) 99902716 Edson


Prezado EdsonLima, bom dia!

Estramos em tratativa com o cliente, sobre seu equipamento.

Equipe Intelbras

----------


## juniorbin

> Descrição:
> A versão 6.1 - BETA2 está em fase de desenvolvimento e foi disponibilizada em caráter experimental para que os usuários pudessem utilizar novas funções, testar alterações e, eventualmente, reportar bugs.
> 
> Devido as melhorias realizadas no IPOLL, é de extrema importância que todos os equipamentos conectados na BaseStation sejam atualizados!
> 
> Melhorias:
> 
> » Melhoria no modo AP, onde quando modulação está fixa, todos os equipamentos SISOs aparecem na interface com a modulação de MIMO;
> » Melhoria no Ipoll para evitar erro de sequência;
> ...



Para nossa infelicidade o PPPoE continua desconectando e não conecta mais, até o cliente tirar o equipamento da tomada e ligar novamente.

----------


## juniorbin

Bom gente, como se trata de um firmware beta e estamos testando para reportarmos os bugs, vou também relatar as inúmeras melhorias que encontrei nessa versão, depois de atualizar todos os equipamentos, minhas Bases não reiniciaram mais, a rede mudou completamente o desempenho ficando muito melhor e muito mais rápida com o Ipoll ativado, o único problema encontrado foi com o PPPoE, mais a equipe da Intelbras estão trabalhando e fazendo contato até a noite para pegar os arquivos de logs e encontra o mais rápido possível uma solução para o problema.

----------


## jmathayde

O ipoll ta funcionando legal mesmo , na versao anterior dava lentidao , ping alto , estou usando sem ipoll , alguem esta com sucesso ?

----------


## meyknho

@*Suporte Intelbras* @*FMANDU* @*NielsonPadilha* @*juniorbin* @*pazini* @*Nks*


Desde de o lançamento dessa nova firmware BETA eu venho testando o IPOLL em todas as minhas bases e cheguei a seguinte conclusão:


1º Tráfego individual por cliente subiu drasticamente, antes não conseguia nada além de 1MB, hoje estou conseguindo entregar a banda total ao meu assinante.


2º Processamento da Base Station, está estável, pois sempre ficava em 100%.


3º Tempo de Resposta (Latência), também foi melhorado nessa versão, a latência caiu bastante. 


4º Desconexões do PPPoE, isso era problema que deixava inviável a utilização do IPOLL com os WOM 5000, não tive mais desconexões.


Abaixo algumas imagens...

BASE STATION




MIKROTIK



CLIENTE DA BASE





Espero que todos tenham a mesma experiencia que eu tive!

Boa Sorte a todos.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> @*Suporte Intelbras* @*FMANDU* @*NielsonPadilha* @*juniorbin* @*pazini* @*Nks*
> 
> 
> Desde de o lançamento dessa nova firmware BETA eu venho testando o IPOLL em todas as minhas bases e cheguei a seguinte conclusão:
> 
> 
> 1º Tráfego individual por cliente subiu drasticamente, antes não conseguia nada além de 1MB, hoje estou conseguindo entregar a banda total ao meu assinante.
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui ainda não tive boa experiência com ipoll. Estou usando somente em um ap e vira e mexe ele desconecta o povo da base. Os demais aps o AP fica desconectando alguns clientes com muita freguência. Eu particularmente desistir de mexer com isso.

Vou deixar como tá e assim que possível troco intelbras por mikrotik.

Abraços 

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## FMANDU

Aqui finalmente consegui manter a estabilidade com os wom, já subi outra base com ipoll ativo.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## haragonet

Aqui finalmente o Ipoll está funcionando como sempre deveria, a latência baixou bastante e acabaram as desconexões pppoe até o momento. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Aqui ainda não tive boa experiência com ipoll. Estou usando somente em um ap e vira e mexe ele desconecta o povo da base. Os demais aps o AP fica desconectando alguns clientes com muita freguência. Eu particularmente desistir de mexer com isso.
> 
> Vou deixar como tá e assim que possível troco intelbras por mikrotik.
> 
> Abraços 
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha.

Lamentamos a sua decisão, o que para nós, foi uma surpresa, pois viemos acompanhado o desenvolvimento do seu provedor com os nossos equipamentos desde julho de 2015. Nos colocamos à disposição para lhe auxiliar sempre que necessário caso volte a trabalhar com os nossos produtos.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## pazini

Boa Tarde bom quero dizer que estou satisfeito com meus equipamentos Intelbras, possuo 5 Base APC 5M 90+ e 1 APC 5M90 operando em modo IPOLL e tenho aproximadamente uns 200 clientes misturados WOM 5000 SISO e MIMO. Estou usando os últimos firmwares nos equipamentos. Ja sofri bastante mas na realidade era tudo questão de conhecimento em configurações e instalações. Não trabalho com PPOE, trabalho somente DHCP antenas recebendo IP do servidor BRAZILFW. Futuramente quero mudar todos clientes SISO para WOM MIMO e tirar meu PTP duas Argrid M5 por duas APC 5M18. Abraço a todos qualquer duvida estamos ai a disposição para compartilhar conhecimento e aprendizagem.

----------


## teknando

Sobre as desconexão do PPPoE, Eu estou com Up time de 6 dias sem cair a conexão, graça a um amigo de um grupo do What que me recomendou em baixar a potência do AP (APC 5M-90+) e ir ajustando ele e as CPE (Wom 5000i e Mimo) pra obter o melhor sinal com baixa potência, pronto todos estão com sinal na casa de -55 a -61 em uma area de 1700km, uma maravilha esse APC 5M-90+ :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

Foi assim que resolvi as desconexão do PPPoE, esta tudo ok ate o momento apesar de der so 11 clientes mas não tenho o que reclamar.

----------


## Nks

Aqui ja completei 1 ano com intelbras e iPoll ativo! Tudo linha +

ja estou com 10 APCs+ rodando, mais de 300 wom todas mimo de 14dbi, estou muito satisfeito com a intelbras! Estou comprando na route66, todas wom que deu problema tive troca imediata!!! RMA 1000% melhor que a ubiquiti, q por sinal nao tem RMA no Brasil!

Teve APC que cheguei a colocar 70 wom simultanea, porem o ping nao ficou legal!!!
Recomendo que trabalhem com 40 a 50 simultaneo por apc, nao passar de 50 clientes!

Agora vou fazer o primeiro ponto a ponto usando APC, eh curto, apenas 14km, vamos ver se vai superar o rocket, acredito que sim, pois as APC passa mais pacotes por segundo do que o rocket, exceto os rockets novos, o da linha titanium esses passam bastantes pacotes por segundo!!! porem sao mais caros!!!!

A intelbras veio pra ajudar os WISP, onde vc cosegue comprar uma CPE MIMO 2x2, com 14dbi de ganho, compativel com TDMA por menos de 200 reais??? E ainda da pra comprar pelo BNDES e tudo com nota fiscal e garantia!!!!! Mes passado cheguei a pagar 187 reais na wom mimo, la na route66!!!

[]´s que venha agora o ipoll2 na linha intelbras!!!! kkkkk

PS: A intelbras poderia disponibilizar um OLT GEPON, pois a GPON dela esta bem salgadinha!! Gostaria de usar apenas intelbras na linha optica, hj ainda estou usando ONU xingling GEPON, o preco eh bom, mais a garantia eh ZERO!!!!

PS2: Bom o BNDES ultimamente que nao esta legal, reduzindo os limites!!!!
Vai BRASIL IL IL IL, como vamos comprar OLT GPON da intelbras de custo em torno de 20 mil reais, com o BNDES reduzindo o limite de todo mundo!!!!???? Fica dificil!!!

----------


## FMANDU

Eu cheguei a criticar muito a intelbras por causa do ipoll, mas vejo um esforço muito grande da equipe técnica e suporte. Desde o lançamento da versão 6, consegui estabilizar os wom com algumas manipulações dos mcs em ambos, voltei a comprar e a ativar uma nova base. Só acho que eles deveriam ter um cpe de maior ganho e começar a enxergar a linha ac, pelo menos para Ptp com os APC Ac da ligowave.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## teknando

> 1700 KM ou 1,7KM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


Ops foi mau 
1.700M

----------


## Nks

@*teknando*
Tenho wom aqui a 3Km com sinal de -59db, acho muito por ser 14dbi a wom!
Na APC deixo 24dbm no maximo, essa no caso, esta a 24dbm na APC.
@*FMANDU* 
concordo, linha ac com preco justo!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*meyknho* Esse mtu você que setou 1492?

----------

